# Dressing for wet Portland weather?



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm heading up to Portland from sunny CA this weekend for Livestrong Challenge, and the forecast is calling for a shower with temp 61/54. The thing is, I almost never ride when it's wet outside...so I'm not sure if I should get some rain gear or not.

If there's anyone here from Portland area, I'd love to know how you typically dress for shower/light rain. Will a vest and armwarmers be enought? Or would you recommend a rain jacket?

Thanks,
K-Zero


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

You might look at fenders if you dont already have a pair. I dont use them but a lot of riders do that keep riding in the wet stuff. Most riders have so much clothing up here that you would be surprised. I would certainly have a lightweight Gore jacket if it looks like rain. A couple of years ago I was in a big race in Arizona that had continuous rain and you could see which riders were from Southern California and Arizona because many were totally unprepared with really lousy rain gear. The Gore brand jacket from Performance are about as good and reasonably priced as you will find. REI also has some decent stuff.


----------



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

Thanks for the input -- I'll pack for the worst and hope for the best  

K-Zero


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*I ride all winter here..*

and I'd recommend just warmers and a light jacket...the temps. haven't been all that bad during the day (high 60's, low 70's), so if there's rain I'm doubting it'll be that uncomfortable. fenders would be the best idea...

with that said, the forecasters have been off with the last three predictions of rain events..hasn't rained in weeks..but the seasonal weather is setting in, so its almost anyone's guess. 

good luck with the ride, have fun. our team rides leave from that area, so I'll keep an eye out for the crowd...


----------

